# 19th Century Colorized Photographs That Romanticized America



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2014)

Colorized photographs (Photocroms) from the 19th Century which Romanticized America...http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-forgotten-photo-technology-that-romanticized-america/


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice safe way to travel!







The circular bridge on the Mount Lowe Railway, California, by William Henry Jackson.​


----------

